# Solved: Iphone 4 and calendars



## mrl (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi,
What kind of calendar program would I use so that what is in the calendar on the pc will be on the IPHONE with out any hardwire connections?

I'm using Windows 7 - 64 bit
Microsoft Office Student
IPHONE 4G
Verizon is the carrier
A PC.... NOT a MAC

I have an ITUNES account
I have a Gmail account


MIKE


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

How about synchronizing your iPhone with Outlook?

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/o...phone-or-ipod-touch-contacts-HA010266802.aspx


----------



## mrl (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Drabdr,
Thanks for the reply.
Now it brings up another question.
The student version of windows does not have Outlook. In you opinion, should I buy the stand a long version or up grade to the version that has it. 
The student version is 2007. If I upgrade I would get the current one (2010 )
I am only using Excel and Word

Mike


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I can certainly understand a limited budget. However, I would think you could purchase the full version with Outlook fairly reasonable. 

To me, it would depend on how often you would be accessing Outlook Calendar, and possibly if you were going to sync contacts and e-mail also. If you do a lot of those activities, it would probably be worth the money.


----------



## mrl (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you for your input, Drabdr. 
I think I will go the full route. If I have problems setting up the sync feature, I'll be back.


Mike


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Google Calendar is another (free) option. I use it on PCs and the iPod Touch.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> Google Calendar is another (free) option. I use it on PCs and the iPod Touch.


:up: do you map the sync paths through iTunes?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> do you map the sync paths through iTunes?


As far as I know iTunes is totally out of the loop.  Since Google Calendar is online ("in the cloud") I can access it from any browser, including Safari on the iPod Touch (or iPhone if I had one). Also discovered last week that it is even easier to to go through Settings for email/calendars/whatever on the iPod to include Google Calendar and then the built-in Calendar App works nicely with it.


----------



## mrl (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi TerryNet

If I had know about "free", I probably would have done it. But since I already bought the MS 2010 that has outlook I'll go with that. I'm due for an upgrade anyway 

Thanks again Drabdr 

I'll probably be back when I install the upgrade and mess up the syncing to the iphone 


Mike


----------

